# Any Good?



## Madhamster (6 Jul 2014)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-500-s-mountain-bike-black-id_8208677.html


----------



## Kestevan (7 Jul 2014)

You'll probably not find a better full susser for that sort of money.........
But to be brutally honest, that's not really saying much. 

Any reason you're looking at a full bouncer? You'd be much better off looking at the hardtail range at that price- you'll get a much better bike for the same cash. 
If you really want full suss I'd suggest you think about at least doubling the money required to get something half decent.


----------



## Cubist (7 Jul 2014)

No. The rear shock is garbage, as is the fork, probably. Brakes are poor, the wheels look very heavy, the gearing is bottom of the range Acera, in fact the only good item on the bike are the tyres. The description telling you that they used discontinuous cable routing to save weight is an eye opener, given that the bike weighs 15kg in size small. The ounce of cable outer they saved doing that really helped.

Seriously, don't bother. You'll find a far better hardtail for your money, try Go Outdoor for their range which managed to gain good reviews in bike magazines. Decathlon also do decent budget Hardtails.


----------



## MikeW-71 (7 Jul 2014)

He wants to do DH, which I think is highly optimistic on £400, and definately not with that bike.


----------



## Madhamster (7 Jul 2014)

Fair doos! I did think it was optimistic at that price range I have been looking at GT Avalanche Sport MTB or the Specialized Hardrock Disc MTB both 2014 models same prices, or a jump bike, DMR Wrath, any advise on the 2 MTB's?


----------



## stinaV8 (8 Jul 2014)

At that sort of budget why not consider 2nd hand if you really want full suspension . Let someone else cover the depreciation of taking it out of the shop !


----------



## Madhamster (8 Jul 2014)

Can you recommend a good website other than ebay? Just looked and the selection is very limited.If I could find a reasonably priced full suspension MTB that would be prefect if not a DJ would be my second choice .


----------



## stinaV8 (8 Jul 2014)

Try gumtree ,or pre loved ( i think ! ) Trying different search words sometimes throws up other items .
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Specializ...dium-26-wheels-Full-suspension-mtb-/261525464
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marin-B-1...-mountain-bike-MTB-dry-stored-/111394533156?p
Here's a couple on ebay .
Might be worth thinking about . Don't know what your budget is , but i'd rather go for like these than a low quality new offering .


----------



## Madhamster (8 Jul 2014)

Budget of around £400-£450. I have been looking at DJ's. The DMR wrath looks to be a good choice if that's the way I go, however if I can find a Full Suspension MTB I'd be happier with that.


----------

